# Boss's new collar and leash, from Mojave Leather!



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Close up of the tooling









































Even has the date it was made









Henry, AKA Leatherman-cowboy is a grade A craftsmen and an even better business man. I would Highly recommend him to anyone. Fast, reliable, personable and made it exactly how my wife and i envisioned. Perfect seller! and Boss is so happy :woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That is one slick looking collar and leash! I'm glad Boss likes it because, well, he is the boss


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Freaking AWESOME collar & lead ......... Glad you like it .........
Henry is super fabulous I'm still OoOoOoOoing over Duece's set too


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

That is an amazing collar and leash...I especially like the letter font. Really nice job!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OOO very nice!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She looks so happy to be sportin her new outfit!! Looks great!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

That is the sickest collar!! Wow!! I absolutely LOVE it! If you don't mind me asking, how much was the collar? I'm seriously in love with that collar. It looks perfect on against his coat!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

i LOVE them! very nice!!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey Alissa-Grant
I did not expect you to post,so I thank you.Im just happy you liked it and that it fit.Look's great on Boss,and her black coat really makes the font pop.
I did the font on the leash the same as the collar.remember I told you I did not know if I could go that small---I lied,lol.
And thank you for your kind word's.
Henry
ps...the month and year is something I will continue.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey Saint Francis
Alissa and Grant came up with the design,,all I did was work it to leather.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey Veronica
You are the one who started it,lol.By making the post for Duece.So I owe you now.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey FamilyLinePits
Thank you for looking and your reply.
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey Patch-O-Pits
Best part is I love my work.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey ThaLadyPit
Gotta have style-always,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey AdrianVall
It's about making something strong and nice at the same time.It's time consuming,but well worth it.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey Krystle_Ann
Even dog girls look hot,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whooo boy! That is sweeet looking gear


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey american_pit13
Alissa and Grant came up with the design,so I'm happy I was able to complete the work for them.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice job Henry! Its a pleasure to business with such a great guy.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey Dave
Just trying to do the right thing's,lol.Going to a show Saturday and also a huge show the following Saturday.I hope to get a lot of pic's.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

oh Snap!!! Henry you keep outdoin yourself!!! she looks sexy in that collar and the leash is kick a$$


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey beccaboo
Imagination is the only limit,lol.Im working on a order that really will make me have to work it.Cant show or tell,but I look forward to the challenge.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG It looks great  I really need one for Dosia bad. As soon as I get some more money comin in I'm totally ordering one


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*collar*

Hey kg420
It's only work if I have to do it,lol.This is great stuff to do.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thats nice..really looks good lil boss pimpin


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Very, Very, Nice!!
might be time to start looking into leather collars for my boys!
really like that you all were able to use your own ideas and make it super personal, and look super sweet!!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Czar
All I did was work out the detail's,Alissa and Grant gave me what I needed.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey megz
Each piece has to have someting special to tell about the Bully's.I only wish I would have started this long ago,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

:clap:holy cow those are snazy makesme miss doing leather work might have to get back into it just for this thread that is some amazin work go you guys its gorgeous and looks incredible on your dog congrats!!!!:clap:


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey rednose_momma
Nothing like getting up,and heading to the garage for some rock-n-roll-coffee and the smell of leather,lol.
This is good stuff to work with.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

